# Painting Boat Carpet



## ClydeWigg3 (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got some old green "grass like" carpet in my boat that I'd like to paint.  Is there any way to do this?  My Dad, who is color blind, put this bright green carpet in a blue boat.  The problem is, that he did such a professional looking job that it ain't coming out anytime soon.


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 13, 2008)

No paint,but there is a good chance that you could get some one to dye it for you.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Mar 13, 2008)

It's not yarn, but solid plastic strips.  Would it still accept dye?  I don't think it would allow it to soak in.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 13, 2008)

aint gonna happen.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Mar 13, 2008)

It look so good, but it's green and the boat's blue.  Hate to pull it up.  May have to live with it for awhile.

Thanks


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 13, 2008)

Paint the boat


----------



## JarheadDad (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you tried any of the vinyl spray paints yet? I used it on some old outdoor plastic carpet like you describe and it worked well. But that was on a back stoop and not in a boat. Did it two years ago and it still looks pretty good.

Rustoleum and Dupli-color both make a vinyl paint. I used the Dupli-color and it chemically bonds to the plastic. I also used it to paint the plastic bumper on my truck and it still looks brand new.

If you can cut off a piece of carpet and get a single can to test it you can find out if it'll work. And not be out any big bucks. Chances are good it will work. The piece I did was only 6'x6' and flat but I bet you could even get the corners sprayed evenly in the boat. The stuff covers well.

All the dye I tried didn't work. Even a little!


----------



## JarheadDad (Mar 13, 2008)

Just spoke to a friend that has changed his boat carpet color. He used Plastikote Vinyl Dye (Autozone). Comes in a spray can as well and sounds identical to the Dupli-Color.

With both you have to make sure you clean the carpet well with an ammonia based cleaner. He was telling me that the Vinyl Dye actually changes the color of the plastic instead of adhering like a vinyl paint.

Something else to check out but it looks like you can change the color of plastic carpet. Hope this helps.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, it sounds like a plan.


----------



## fuller729 (Mar 23, 2009)

They make carpet paint


----------

